# The White Dog and His Sidekick Mr. Mittens



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Took these pictures of Kangol and Mr. Mittens. I thought they were pretty sweet. The videos are of Kangol sleeping... and sleeping... that dog sleeps through anything, even rambunctious 2-year old boys climbing on him. 
I wish I had those sleeping skills.

*"You lookin at me?"*

















*This is Mr. Murray K. Mittens but we just call him Mr. Mittens. He will be 11 this month. He walks with Kangol and me every night the whole way. He stays about 10 steps behind but keeps the same pace. He's alright for a black cat. A little cantankerous but has his sweet moments. He prefers to sleep in the sink. *








*My new favorite picture*













































*Patriotic Pit Bull*








*Sleeping Bobo Fett*





*White Dog can sleep through anything*





*Calling his puppy*












:woof::woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwwww I love me some Kangol, Mr. Mittens is way to cute, love the hair cut. hahaha I'm telling ya him and Phoenix sleep just like each other, is wayyy to funny. That should be a contest, sleeping pit bulls  Thanks for sharing Lauren


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute pics


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> awwwww I love me some Kangol, Mr. Mittens is way to cute, love the hair cut. hahaha I'm telling ya him and Phoenix sleep just like each other, is wayyy to funny. That should be a contest, sleeping pit bulls  Thanks for sharing Lauren





kg420 said:


> Cute pics


Thanks girls! Mr. Mittens was in a strange mood the other night. He rarely hangs out with me so I couldn't resist a few pics. There should totally be a "sleeping pit bull of the month" contest... HAHA


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

My fiancé loves kangol we just watched your videos and she laughs so hard when she sees him sleeping like a drink man.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Definitely some cute pics!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> My fiancé loves kangol we just watched your videos and she laughs so hard when she sees him sleeping like a drink man.


Yeah he has a PhD in sleeping. I wish he had been snoring in those videos because it is hilarious, although sometimes it is so loud I have to roll him over to make him stop. Lets just say if he is asleep in his chair on the 1st floor and he is snoring I can hear him on the 2nd floor, even if my door is shut. Louder than any person I've ever heard. He snores like a drunk old man...:roll:



dixieland said:


> Definitely some cute pics!Thanks for sharing!


Thank you!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes so photogenic


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Hes so photogenic


LOL He really is... Thanks girl! I can't resist taking at least one picture of him everyday. He is just so weird ... He sits so perfectly like a human


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He's gonna get paint on your sheets!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll <3 Kangol ... Mr sleepy lol ....... the way he sleeps makes me laugh every time I see him ... thanks for sharing Lauren


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo at that last pic Lauren, I love me some Kangol, seriously. He wants to come visit his Aunt Tye Tye, he told me so when he called me last night  More pics please


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Lolll <3 Kangol ... Mr sleepy lol ....... the way he sleeps makes me laugh every time I see him ... thanks for sharing Lauren


Me too, Ronnie!! He cracks me up everyday, all day. Even though he always seems to be in the same position it is still so unnatural and so very comical.



american_pit13 said:


> He's gonna get paint on your sheets!


Why do you think the sheets on my bed are so ugly in this picture? LMAO (it was a laundry day haha :roll



apbtmom76 said:


> lmaooo at that last pic Lauren, I love me some Kangol, seriously. He wants to come visit his Aunt Tye Tye, he told me so when he called me last night  More pics please


I bet he did call you last night, Tye. From his Blackberry too.








He said Aunt Tye Tye is one funny lady!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo see I knew it was him, he told me he wants to come visit me and chill on my couch  Love that pic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

What a trip Kangol is! So much personality and his belly is so adorable.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Those are too cute. lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

outlaw josey said:


> What a trip Kangol is! So much personality and his belly is so adorable.





aimee235 said:


> Those are too cute. lol.


Thank you!!:woof:


----------

